# Any advice would help



## rockon (Jan 7, 2009)

So I just finished my paprework. I called the dutchess county police to set up an appointment to turn it in, get printed and photos. They gave me a date six weeks out plus a possible 6 month wait. FYI for anyone else in my place. Any other similar situations? 

Also I could use some feedback on a first gun. It looks to be the ruger mark III 22. I have read the posts and I am leaning that way. It all could change I have never been to a gun shop to hold anything yet. I plan on getting there next week.

I would also like to ask what would the next step be for me after I have become comfortable with my first 22?

I would like to get one or two that would be good all around for carry, range, and home defense. My budget is on the high end (I have been saving for a while and just sold a few things) I have been reading a lot about Glocks 19, 26, 32, 33 Also HKp30, sig I think 220 or 226. I guess all for that matter. I feel that jumping to a .40 would be a bit much. 

I understand safety is first. I have become a member of the NRA and have signed up for a basic 10hr pistol class.

Thanks in advance for all of your help.


----------



## DrSharkey (Dec 23, 2008)

You're gonna get advice from plenty of people here who know a whole lot more than me; that being said, before you buy the Mark III, look at a Browning Buck Mark. I've got one, and it's a lot of fun.


----------



## rockon (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks DrSharkey. I will not rule anything out.


----------



## caseyj (Dec 17, 2008)

I own a Mark III and I do like the pistol a lot. It was the first that my wife and son ever shot. They good guns. However they are a pain in the butt to field strip if you do not read and follow the instructions 100% It does take a while the first few time to put it back togather. 

From .22 I personaly went to 9mm and my next pistol. As you will hear from others you have to be comfortable with how the pistol fits your hand etc. Do go to the shop and hold as many as you can. Go to the range and rent, rent, and rent again before you decide.

Just my .02 for what it is worth :mrgreen:


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

I think everyone should own a 22 but for the first pistol I would go with a 9mm, would be good to use in your class. there are so many out there find you a range that rents and try a few. also if its a common gun they will have some for you to test fire before you buy to see if you like it. you can use the 9mm to target (not to bad on the wallet) SD (CCW) and HD. And add from there.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Man, a 22 pistol is a must have. You can shoot forever on 15 bucks or less.

I own a MKIII and a Buckmark and both are great pistols. I like the trigger a little more in my Buckmark. 

Just get your hands on as many as you can. You'll know when you find the right gun. It will just....fit.

Get ready for the wonderful world of addiction:anim_lol: It starts out with getting one and then you will see something that is just so good looking you will have to have one! It's not a bad thing. Just relax and accept it. And you might want to look at gun safes. Before you know it you will have them hidden everywhere:smt083


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*First .22lr*

Consider the Ruger 22/45 for your first handgun. It has the same grip angle that the 1911 has and is very close to most defensive class 9x19mm and .40 S&W as well. Yes, field stripping was at first a little cranky, but once you have the hang of it, a lot easier. This is not to diminish the Buckmark in any way, just to prepare your muscle memory for a carry weapon. Everything about the 22/45 mimics the 1911. Control placement, grip size and mag release. Plus they have killer sights to start on. As stated earlier, .22lr is fun and cheap to shoot. The Glocks will have a different grip angle though. You might consider an FNP 9 DASA when you move up to a defensive caliber. I am a fan of the .40 S&W, but shoot a Beretta 92 FS quite a lot due to ammo cost. I carry a Beretta 96 for CCW and with the S.O. Welcome to the fraternity. You have certainly done your homework, and will, I am sure be a responsible, safe shooter. Learn the 4 basic rules and never violate them. Good luck and good shooting.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I agree that a .22 is essential, in order to get shooting repetitions in these days of high ammo prices. The Ruger and Browning are two great ones. Also, I agree on the grip angle thing about the 22/45, unless you think your first 9mm will be a medium or full-sized Glock, which is probably closer to the other Rugers and Buckmark, grip-angle-wise.

After 10 hours of introductory practice, you will probably be ready for a centerfire handgun, and there are dozens of great 9mm's in all different sizes. If good marksmanship is one of your goals, you will do better with a 4" or longer barrel, which is fine for home defense.

You are showing good common sense with your decisions and planning, so you'll do fine.


----------



## rockon (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks to all for your information. It looks like I really need to get my hands on some guns of all different kinds, and also try to shoot them. 

Does anyone know of a range in Dutchess county New York or in that area where they offer this service? I have not found very many shops in general.

I also have been looking into safes what is your oppinion on the fingerprint access safes?

Thanks again......Rock On


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

rockon said:


> Thanks to all for your information. It looks like I really need to get my hands on some guns of all different kinds, and also try to shoot them.
> 
> Does anyone know of a range in Dutchess county New York or in that area where they offer this service? I have not found very many shops in general.
> 
> ...


Permits vary a lot in NY from county-to-county. I'm in Cortland and got a "no restrictions" permit with no problems. Of course it took 6 months to the week that I turned in my paper so don't expect any early surprises.

But I have friends in Onondaga count who were granted "restrictions" on their permits. They are only supposed to carry while going to or from the range.

I'm not sure how Dutchess is, but from what I'm told the close to NYC you are the more likely you are to get a restricted license. The guys in Onondaga have to deal with Syracuse and their massive gun problems so that is probably why they got restricted permits.....

Good luck with the wait...... the one benefit to it is that by the time you get your pistol you will have soaked up a ton of information.....


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

If you are brand new to handguns, I think a Ruger .22LR would be a great start. If you are open to other suggestions with regards to your first centerfire handgun, consider a .38 Special or .357 Magnum chambered revolver. These are easy to maintain and once you master the double action trigger, you can learn to shoot pretty much anything very quickly afterwards.

If you are set on a semi-auto, I can highly recommend the Glocks (I personally prefer the 9mm models). If you like Glocks or Glock type weapons, you might want to take a look at the Smith & Wesson M&P. I just learned that the 9mm, .40S&W and .357SIG models now can be purchased with a manual safety, a feature many new shooters are looking for. I personally think this was a great idea by S&W as many people shy away from Glocks due to the lack of a manual safety.

Good luck.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

rockon said:


> Thanks to all for your information. It looks like I really need to get my hands on some guns of all different kinds, and also try to shoot them.
> 
> Does anyone know of a range in Dutchess county New York or in that area where they offer this service? I have not found very many shops in general.


In NYS, you are not legally allowed to handle a handgun without a permit unless you are between 14 and 21 and taking part in an approved training course. Gun shops are not supposed to let you handle a handgun if you don't yet have a permit. Some will, but they're not supposed to. I don't know of any shops in NY that will let you shoot a handgun before you buy. The closest I found were in PA (Poconos) and New Hampshire.

I think a .22 is a great gun to start with. Its cheap to buy and shoot and will keep you busy at the range while you research the purchase of a larger gun.

I don't know too many shops in Dutchess Co., but across the Hudson in Orange there is Thruway in Walden, Rix in Goshen and Master Class in Monroe. All are good shops staffed with good people, but Thruway is by far the largest.

You might find the site helpful. It deals primarily with Orange County, but has a lot of good information that will be useful to you.

Orange County Shooters


----------



## rockon (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks kev74,

I actually work in orange and have talked to you before about this. Thanks!!! I will stop in.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Ah ha. I thought this seemed familiar....

Sorry for the repeat


----------



## rockon (Jan 7, 2009)

No, thanks for the additional information. That link you posted is full of information. It looks like NY is getting strick.

Do you or anyone think that they will be able to knock on our doors and take away our guns? Many of you out there have extensive collections worth thousands of dollars.


It seems like we need to support our pro second amendment politicans as much as we can. 

Well thanks again.

Rock On


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I think I'm more scared of New York State taking away my 2nd Amendment rights now that the democrats have control of the state senate and assembly than I am about anything Obama is going to do to them in the next 4 years. :smt022

Now's the time to start calling and writing our politicians to remind them to stand up and protect our rights - all of our rights!


----------

